# Shaker Hall Table



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

I got the plans from a woodworking book from the library (great source!) It's currently an unfinished shaker style hall table to fill the void in my living room. Its all cherry with the exception of the inside of the drawers and web it sits in, which is oak. 

Sits 29" high, 42" wide, and 16" deep. The rails attach to the legs via dovetail mortise and tenons and the top is secured by those little wood brackets you make. I had dry fit the whole together before I glued and you could literaly shake it around holding onto one leg.

Since this picture I have 3 coats of BLO on it of incremental thickness and its now out brisking the new england weather today and tomorrow trying to get a sun tan. Once I'm satisfied with the color, I'll put on several coats of satin wipe on poly. What do you guys think, antique metal handles or wooden knobs for the drawers?

Next up, matching end tables to replace my ugly ones!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Boy that looks terrific. Excellent job. Sure would'a liked to see build pictures!

Well done!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's gorgeous. Very nice work. That project will outlive you and you have certainly made an heirloom piece. Great work.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's a few poor build pics. I never know what to take a picture of when I'm building something. My cell phone camera is also clearly blurry. All these pics are before it was glued.
That one pic of the dado blade, I don't have a dado insert so I took a 1/2" piece of oak and it was still slightly lower than the table, so I took a couple pieces of paper and folded it to make a shim. Yeah thats hack, but it worked.
And the dovetail was hand cut in the drawer, my first attempt at that and it came out pretty good


----------



## Toolmaann (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice job!

Regarding knobs, every book I have on Shaker design shows the use of wooden knobs. Up to you, but I think I would keep to wood knobs... Keep up the great work.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

I said I'd make matching end tables and I did. Same wood/style/build/etc


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Absolutely first class mike. I love it. Keep it up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great job, Mike.
My only criticism is the size of the knobs on the end tables are too big for the drawer front.

These are traditional shaker knobs......




























I think they would look cleaner..... but that's just my opinion from Shaker country here in Maine.


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks tcleve, I was unaware. The last remaining active shaker community is up in Maine, correct? There's only a few members if I remember correctly


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This is hack?*

Common guy don't do this anymore!  
Make yourself a Zero Clearance Insert or even a larger 3/4" wide slot for the dado set. We don't need any additions to the "Show Me Your Stumps" section on WWT. :no:  bill


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

hansmike said:


> Thanks tcleve, I was unaware. The last remaining active shaker community is up in Maine, correct? There's only a few members if I remember correctly


That's correct...it's about 15 minutes from here.
The term "Shaker" is way overused as a type of furniture description.

but again ..you did a great job on your pieces.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I like them, I like them all, lots. You did a great job on a style I'm very fond of.


----------



## woodgeekess (Mar 16, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> Great job, Mike.
> My only criticism is the size of the knobs on the end tables are too big for the drawer front.
> 
> These are traditional shaker knobs......
> ...


The Traditional knobs look like um... Nevermind.

Anyways, those are some very nice tables. And with that Dovetailed mt joint that table is virtually indestructible!


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice tables. :thumbsup: thanks for sharing.


----------

